
Lyft’s IPO Filing Reveals Nearly $1B in Losses - mmq
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/01/technology/lyft-ipo-filing.html
======
Ozzie_osman
I really don't see how ridesharing will ever be profitable enough to justify
these valuations (esp starting at these losses). Lyft had proven that they
aren't going away, so unless Uber and Lyft merge (which the government
shouldn't allow) there's not enough pricing control.

The "we will be profitable once self-driving cars are a thing" argument? Good
luck. That market will be _even_ more competitive. Waymo is going to knock all
their teeth out.

